# need info: Florida RV Parks



## the2ofus (May 18, 2003)

Need some suggestions regarding rv parks in Florida (preferably the central part of the state)

We are Canadians, 51 and 50, and are looking for suggestions to camp out this winter - a really fun park would be ideal - with lots of things to do

Park costs are very very important because of our cdn dollar's exchange rate (looking for good monthly rates) - would also like so do things like visit attractions etc, so we're not looking to go too far out in the boonies

A nice ingound pool is a must (can't drink umbrella drinks without a pool), clean showers and laundry facilities, and cable, phone and internet access is important (want to keep in touch with the kids - especially our first year out)

What are the best deals out there? Any snowbird specials? Canadian Dollar at par???

Thanks for your help

ps - drinks are on us for those who come up with the best suggestions (supplied at our camp site of course)


----------



## rd2nowhere (May 19, 2003)

need info: Florida RV Parks

Try HorseshoeCove Resort in Bradenton Fla. We stay there in Winter and it's fun. Right on the Braden River, has it's own island and fishing docks, boat slips, woodworking, clubhouse with the usual, water aerobics, various activities. Has pet section and is quiet but near the freeway. Here's their website.
http://www.originalgator.50megs.com/horseshoecovephoto.html


----------

